# First time



## BBill (Dec 29, 2017)

My Granddaughters first show.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

You must be very proud of her. Lovely dog btw.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ya! Congrats! So happy to see juniors show, and yes, lovely dog.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Ah thats lovely! Well done!!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats! Beautiful dog!


----------



## BBill (Dec 29, 2017)

She's 15. Dog is Upton's Charger


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

How very exciting!!! Beautiful dog!!! 15 years wow god bless!!!


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Wait, who’s 15? The girl or the dog? Either way, nice!


----------



## BBill (Dec 29, 2017)

Beau's Mom said:


> Wait, who’s 15? The girl or the dog? Either way, nice!


 Granddaughter is 15. Charger is almost 3.


----------

